# Spots around mouth on 8 month old



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi

My little girl keeps getting tiny red spots above and below her lips.  I assume its from all the dribbling that she does.  Is there anything I can put on them?

Many thanks.
Louise


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Sorry to butt in here. but Joe dribbled a lot as moast babies do and i used to smear a tiny bit of vaseline on his chin every morning after his wash/bath and he never had any spots at all. I only put it on the once a day.

love kimx x x


----------



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks Kim    They're round her nose too - she looks like an acned teenager bless her.  I'll try that and see if that helps  

Louise xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Thanx Kim..vaseline works wonders!

Also, dont wipe her chin...dab the dribble away instead (wiping can stimulate the salivery glands to produce more dribble!)

If no improvement with vaseline..please see your HV/GP

Hope this helps

jxx


----------

